# What kind of light for a 29-gallon?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I will be setting up a 29 fully planted tank with co2. I am looking for a decent priced light setup...does anybody know where I would be able to get one? 

forgot to mention, I would prefer if it had the little "legs" attached so it can be a few inches above water.

thanks for the help.

Jersey


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Coralife is my favorite fixtures. They have the legs that you can buy for them separately... This is where I buy mine from... http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/power_aqualight_fresh.html


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

trenac said:


> Coralife is my favorite fixtures. They have the legs that you can buy for them separately... This is where I buy mine from... http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/power_aqualight_fresh.html


Why are they your favorite?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've never had any problems with them after using them for years. They have quite fans, don't run hot, have optional legs, nice overall design and just all around reliable.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I run a 65 watt Coralife on my 29. I have no problems growing anything at the edges


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I ran the JBJ PC with 65watts over my 20. The one I got had two 65 watt bulbs, but I only ran the one over the tank. I have since changed to a 55 gal with the JBJ lights. They work great. The fans are a little noisy at start up but that goes away after they warm up. I still have the lights for my 20 (same width and length as a 29), not sure what to do with them yet.
They 

JR


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Would 2 x 65 be too much for a 29 gallon ? 
What is the deal with dual bulbs that are of different ratings? do you keep both of them on at the same time or do you keep the lights on for 24 hours with each bulb running at 12 hours?


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

the two blubs lets say 10000K/actinic thats more for reef/saltwater tanks
i have a 65watt on a 20long(some 30x12inch) and it dose good, if your want high light and Co2 i would go with 2x65watt look into a coralife fixture becouse they have the with 6700k blubs plus there the best IMO


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I bought the one with two lamps because the price was not much more for the two. I figured I may want to set up a reef tank again some day and would use the extra light then. I also was thinking that if I changed out the 20 for a 29 the extra light might be needed. Each lamp has its own switch so it is very easy to run just one lamp at a time.


----------



## Jerm (Nov 11, 2005)

Problem with more light is more matinence and more algae and other problems


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I ran 2x55 which puts out more light than the 2x65 because of the reflectors. You HAVE to run CO2 and keep up on ferts. If you can, you get wonderfull growth!!! 2x55/65 gets much better light coverage than 1x55/65, but that doesn't mean 1x won't work. It does mean that you are going to be limited in plant selection.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Personally I would run two 33watt from AHSupply. They have the best reflectors in the buisness.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Does anybody know where to get a 30 inch 96 watt setup? I checked out coralife and I didn't see it...maybe i'm blind


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think that Coralife makes a 30" 96 watt fixture.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

trenac said:


> I don't think that Coralife makes a 30" 96 watt fixture.


With 96 watts I would be getting a perfect 3.3wpg in the 29 gallon.  
I don't want to go with the 65 from coralife because that is too little nor do I want to go with the 130watts because it would be a whopping 4.5wpg. I'm screwed         

Any suggestions as to how to tackle this problem? I need a 30 inch 96watt setup.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you are crafty you can go with a retro kit from AH supply... http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm ... However it is a little longer than 30".

Or you could do a combo of a 55 & 36 watt bulbs and have 91 watts. That's close... http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

trenac said:


> If you are crafty you can go with a retro kit from AH supply... http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm ... However it is a little longer than 30".
> 
> Or you could do a combo of a 55 & 36 watt bulbs and have 91 watts. That's close... http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm


That's actually a pretty good idea but I would need to figure out how to install the legs.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm sure that you can come with a idea :-k


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

How high tech of a tank are you shooting for? Coralife has a 30" dual T5 strip, but it only puts out 36w (2 x 30" 18w T5 tubes). You can fit two of these strips (~$74 total with Big Als free shipping) over a 29g tank for 72w total.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just purchased a 30" Orbit 2x65w for my 37g (4" taller than a 29g) that I am setting up. It's reflector is a better one than comes on the Coralife units. It's about 1" wider and has 5 facets instead of 3 (or flat) like the Coralife. I kept the 6700K/10000K bulb and swapped out the dual actinic bulb for a Coralife 6700K/Colormax bulb. This combination really looks great. I placed it above a tank that is running now and the colors really stand out. I really like this Orbit fixture. It appears to be a better made unit than my Coralife's.

Here's the Orbit: http://www.current-usa.com/products/orbit.html

Here's the 6700K/Colormax bulb: http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNumber=54326&IDProductRelationship=305


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Gomer said:


> I ran 2x55 which puts out more light than the 2x65 because of the reflectors. You HAVE to run CO2 and keep up on ferts. If you can, you get wonderfull growth!!! 2x55/65 gets much better light coverage than 1x55/65, but that doesn't mean 1x won't work. It does mean that you are going to be limited in plant selection.


I'm running 2x55W PCF as well, but with bulbs that are now close to two years old. It was a little much to start, but now I'm down around 1.5x55W 
I have these on two ballasts, so I can do both for 4 hrs and only 1 for the other 8 hrs or even run 36W in the front where my hardscape plants are. I've really enjoyed the extra flexibility of having two independent ballasts. The 29 is a bit of a hard one to get the lighting right with, its too tall and an odd length.

Jeff


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a total change of plans!!!!

I was surfing ebay looking for Orbit or Coralife fixtures and I came upon this auction http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7734296150
That's right....it's a 36 inch Orbit light for 50 bucks plus 20 shipping. I don't even care if there is a wrong bulb in there (10000k) because it was a great deal. What kind of bulb should I buy for this guy? Oh yes, I will be using this on a 30 gallon tank (bought a different one). Woo hooo, I love great deals.

thanks


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

The light has finally come in and I still can't believe that someone basically sold me a brand new setup for so cheap.  It's perfect!!


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Good find. Its hard to come by deals so good. Congrats


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

So, can I run the 10000K for freshwater plants?
One more thing, the MOON LIGHT effect is awesome. Very pretty to look at.


----------

